

Bizarre Money Shredding Alarm - marcusturner
http://www.interestings.net/?p=1848
You will wake up or you will lose your money!
======
mrsebastian
D'oh -- I got hit by an auto-playing video ad. Turn your sound down before
clicking, lest you wake the cat...

------
MorningGlory
Hahaha , great invention

